# 37 monark silver king



## Aztim (May 8, 2021)

Just picked up  this 37 silver king for my girlfriend 

The plan is to build it with her

As you can see we need everything


----------



## Superman1984 (May 8, 2021)

Aztim said:


> Just picked up  this 37 silver king for my girlfriend
> 
> The plan is to build it with her
> 
> ...



Goin' to aim for all original? Pricey if so .... I love them though. Word of advice; watch your 6


----------



## Aztim (May 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Goin' to aim for all original? Pricey if so .... I love them though. Word of advice; watch your 6



The only parts  I'm concerned  about  keeping  original  are the forks, seat tube and clamp


Watch my 6 huh

Is there some shady individuals  on here?


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

I haven't encountered any shady types around here yet.  Just a bunch of great people with a passion for these bikes.  The Cabe is a great place to hang out.  The only things I would watch out for is the old bike addiction and the tendency to spend a fair amount of time and money on it.  

I really like your frame. Is it all aluminum? I'm looking foreward to seeing what you do with it. That's going to make a real sweet looking rider. I'm building a '30s Newport from the frame up for my girlfriend with a bunch of different parts. Just gathering parts right now. I started out to build one old bike for myself and now I'm doing like 5. Love it! Best of luck with the project!


----------



## ratrodz (May 14, 2021)

@Aztim can you post a pic of the badge area and serial number.


----------

